# How do You Track Plan on Paper?



## Newguy95 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi, I was just wondering how people have drawn up a sketch of their layout in the past. A couple questions are how do you know the radius of the turns, how do you draw elevation, and what tools I would need to get started?
Thanks

Dan


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I use a ruler and a compass. If you use 3/4" to the foot as your scale, then every 1/16" equals 1 inch. It's all simple math from there.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> I use a ruler and a compass. If you use 3/4" to the foot as your scale, then every 1/16" equals 1 inch. It's all simple math from there.


That's a nice idea, Shay... 

I'm just starting to put my layout plans down on paper, and will go with your ruler/compass approach.

(by the way, when I first read your sig... I actually* tried* to click on the _"I agree"_) 

Greg


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You're welcome, Greg...I forgot to add that I do all of this on a 1/4' grid graph paper for laying out the room and keeping square. The grid pattern also gives you a layout point when transferring from paper to plywood, much like a wood cutter's pattern.



Oh, and...now you can click...:thumbsup:


----------



## Newguy95 (Dec 17, 2009)

alright thank you I'll have to try that


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dan,

Not to shy you away from tried-and-true pencil and paper, but lots of guys use layout design computer software. AnyRail is quite popular with members on this site. You can download a starter-version for free.

www.anyrail.com

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I know this is not the most efficient way to plan a lay out but it works for me. I have done two this way. One way my original and the other is my current that contains portions of the original. I new the size table I could create to start with, so I built the table. Then I took a huge box of brass and steel tract that I had as a kid and started laying it in place on the table. If I did not have a piece that I wanted to use in the new layout a made a cardboard mock up using scrap boxes. This allowed me to get a visual feel for how the track and surrounding accessories would all work together. Just a method I found that works for me.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You asked how it was done in the past (I'm a strong proponent of the Anyrail software, incidentally): American Flyer used to sell a layout kit, back in the 50's. It had large sheets of paper and a plastic template to let you draw the lines and piece the sheets of paper together to make a paper layout before you built. Nice to have you join us!


----------



## Newguy95 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you all. I have the anyrail demo and I'm not that big a fan because i dont really know how to change the grade and i can never get the pieces to form a complete shape. Now that may just be because i have the demo. I had started using cadrail which i really like and i feel that once i know all the buttons itll work pretty well. Thanks again for all you ideas.
dan


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Dan,
> 
> Not to shy you away from tried-and-true pencil and paper, but lots of guys use layout design computer software. AnyRail is quite popular with members on this site. You can download a starter-version for free.
> 
> ...


 I just downloaded this program and it looks great so far. Just using the trial version for now but I believe I will get the full version if it does everything I would want it to. Is there any more features added in the full version or does it just allow you to design any size? This is a great tool.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I use the graph paper with the really small grid (maybe 1/8"). each box is 3"

24" Radius would be 8 squares
30"R would be 10 squares, etc.

Set your compass via the grid.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

SRV,

Glad to hear you're having good success with AnyRail. Per their webpage, full version offers:

•A license key for AnyRail version 4 enabling you to design layouts of unlimited size.
•Free email support.
•Free updates whenever we improve version 4.
•Free upgrade to version 5 whenever it becomes available.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How big a layout can you design with the free version of AnyRail?


----------



## beavis (Dec 3, 2010)

You could in theory do a large layout with the free software, I think they start you at 195" square work area. However they limit you to 50 pieces of track... for a 4'x8' layout tho you could make a decent beginners layout with it. I did:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, 50 pieces of track is a serious limitation!


----------



## beavis (Dec 3, 2010)

I managed to get an oval (22" radius) for the main line with a switch out to an inner oval (18"radius) and 2 side outs for a yard in the middle.. not much but cool for 4'x8'.

But yes, very limited.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

After corresponding with the AnyRail guys, I'm thinking that's probably the way I'll go. It's easy to work with, and they seem eager to add to the O-scale library for the things I have that they don't have.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Gun,

I don't use AnyRail (I'm an AutoCAD guy as discussed on the other thread), but I find it quite encouraging to learn that the developers of AnyRail are so open to communication and feedback for ideas to add to their library. It's ultimately the personal service behind the software that turns a good program into a great program.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If it has all the stuff I'd like to lay down, it's very easy to use, so it'll be a real help. I've yet to try multi-levels, something that I do want to have on the layout.


----------

